# Mouse Colony Explosion (DUW!)



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I hope you're ready for the boatload of mouse pictures you're about to receive! I picked up the lovely *hxcrubberduckie*'s colony and got a shot of (almost) everyone! Here's my best guess of their colors, as well.

Here we go..in order of who's paired with whom. I'll be leaving them how they are until litters are dropped.

Cage 1:
LH Black Tan Buck

















LH Siamese Doe - None too fond of having her picture taken. Currently nursing 8 pups.

Cage 2:
SH Dove Dutch Doe









SH Argente? Broken Doe









SH Dove Broken Doe









LH Pied Blue Buck









Cage 3:
LH Satin Himalayan Buck
LH Pied Champagne Doe - Will edit with pictures.

Cage 4:
SH Silver Tan Buck









SH Siamese Doe









Babies! 7 pink eyes, 2 black.









Cage 5:
SH Brindle Buck - The little fatty.

















LH Argente Doe









Cage 6:
SH Chocolate Doe - My, what big eyes you have!









Babies! 8 Black Foxes, I believe.









Cage 7:
SH Siamese Doe









Babies! All the colored ones look blue to me.

















And in the rack: SH Satin Fawn Doe

















If I made any color/pattern mistakes, forgive me.


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

omg! such great pics! I cant wait.to see the.babies grown up! im.glad u are happy.with them! they where my pride and joy!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

hxcrubberduckie said:


> omg! such great pics! I cant wait.to see the.babies grown up! im.glad u are happy.with them! they where my pride and joy!


I just have so many favorites! I'm really interested in getting all the Siamese together and working with them, as well as the lovely chocolate and fawn. It's adorable how they all chilled out as soon as they got into the little cup.  Tomorrow I'll snap some of the rats!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, man! That chocolate doe really does have huge eyes!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wonderful pics! It's fun to ba able to check them all out.  I like the doe in cage two - she has nicely balanced and very pretty features. But my fave is the choc doe - I love big eyed mice and hers are HUGE!


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Wonderful pics! It's fun to ba able to check them all out.  I like the doe in cage two - she has nicely balanced and very pretty features. But my fave is the choc doe - I love big eyed mice and hers are HUGE!


Thank you! It was worrisome at first, they looked almost too big. :lol:


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

nice mice, babies make my nervous when I see them now :? I always stress out when picking them up.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

mousery_girl said:


> nice mice, babies make my nervous when I see them now :? I always stress out when picking them up.


Thank you! And it can be pretty frustrating trying to photograph babies, they don't stop squirming.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

thewesterngate said:


> Thank you! And it can be pretty frustrating trying to photograph babies, they don't stop squirming.


My babies are only two days old and they are squirmy as all heck. But they grow on you either way.


----------

